# Eclipsen anonyme Klassen



## Gast2 (22. Okt 2009)

Hallo wenn ich sowas hier mache

```
tree.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
			@Override
			public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
			

			}
		});
```

dann bekomm ich mit Strg + leertaste(oder e.) keine autocompletion mehr... Außerhalb funktioniert es ganz normal???
Weiß jemand warum?


----------



## Gonzo17 (22. Okt 2009)

Hm. Bei mir funktionierts. ???:L


----------



## Gast2 (22. Okt 2009)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Hm. Bei mir funktionierts. ???:L



Hats bei mir auch einmal... Aber auf einmal nimmer draum frag ich ja!!! eclips emit -clean gestartet klappt auch net


----------



## Gast2 (23. Okt 2009)

Einmal ein unbind und dann wieder bin auf das command gemacht schon tats wieder :autsch:


----------



## hoangvm (24. Okt 2009)

die Funktion schon aktiviert ?


----------

